# The REAL Allegheny Valley RR's roundhouse



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you might know that I call my little pike the Allegheny Valley RR, what you may not know is that it was a REAL railroad a long long time ago, (and is again).The Allegheny Valley RR ran along the river from the Oil City area down through E. Brady and Kittanning, to Pittsburgh. It was absorbed by the Pennsy in 1910, and still saw a few trains a month into the 90's. (I about got clobbered by a Conrail train on it 15 or so years ago when I happened upon an unprotected crossing on a blind curve outside Rimersburg, oh what fun!) Now many parts of it are a trail /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif http://www.armstrongtrail.org/history.php

The current class III AVR (no relation to the original)was formed in 1992 and runs from Bakerstown to Washington PA



Pictures are kind of scarce, but I found this one while looking for oil derrick pics


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What a lucky find!! That is quite the stable of engines and a nice view of the roundhouse itself.... Looks like a busy little railroad for the day!! Can't wait to see the model you build of that!!!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The current AVR runs more than that. The website is www.carloadexpress.com


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool pic. Do you happen to know what year that was taken?


----------

